# عندي سؤال ؟



## ابوسليم (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اولا 
انا من هواة قراءة الكتب اللي بالعربي 
عن الهندسة 
السؤال هو هل من وجهة نظركم قراءة الكتب 
والمراجع المترجمة هل تفيد بعد ذلك في فهم تلك المواد بالانجليزية 
على اساس الخلفية العربية للمادة المدروسة 
هل ما انا فيه خطأ لم صواب شكرا 
المهندس ابوسليم


----------



## اسم مستعار (27 يناير 2008)

بالنسبة لي اقرأ اولا الموضوع باللغه الانكليزيه ثم اقرأ المصادر العربيه عنه
لماذا ؟ 
لان القراءه الاولى اذا كانت بالعربيه فستؤثر على فهمك لبعض المصطلحات المعربه , بينما عندما تقرأ اولا بالانكليزيه ستكون في بدايء الامر مجموعة مصطلحاتك الخاصه انت من دون ان تتأثر بتعريبها .
ابسط مثال على هذا عندما قرأت مره في موقع جملة في موضوع عن الطاقه الشمسية
(الخلايا الاحادية التبلور ) لم افهم وقتها لماذا سميت خلايا احادية التبلور ولماذا استخدمت اصلا؟؟
لذلك تركت الموضوع وقتها , لكن بعد فتره قرأت في مصدر اجنبي mono crystalline silicon cells و قرأت شرح لمعنى كلمة crystalline فيه التي لم اجد شرح لها باللغه العربيه .
القصد .. اننا كعرب نحتاج القرائتين معا 
الانكليزيه , والعربيه .. حتى نستطيع ان نفهم ما يقصدون , ثم من بعدها نستطيع ان نتواصل فيما بيننا بلغتنا.


----------



## الطيبات (29 يناير 2008)

أحيانا أحس ان الكتب الانجليزيه تعطي الشرح أفضل من العربيه في نفس الموضوع


----------



## المهندس_95_2007 (3 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا يتوقف علي ماتريد ان تصل الية من معلومات
اذا كنت تريد ان تتابع التقدم و الفهم من جهة المعرفة و التطبيق البسيط في مجال العمل و اذا كنت لا تجبد الانجليزية فيمكنك متابعة المجلات الهندسية المعربة. و تكتفي بذلك ​


----------



## مبتدئه (20 مارس 2008)

انا اقرا الكتب العربية 

لان الانجليزية احتاج الى وقت لاستيعابها ..........


----------

